# Good price for marimo ball?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

My Petsmart just started carrying marimo balls for &7.99 each. They are probably 2in across is this a good price, or overpriced? Also for a large java fern, being 6.99 is that too much either? I'm wanting to get into planted tanks and would love to buy online, but don't want to pay $15 shipping for like $20 worth of plants. Thanks!


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Plantedtank.net

Go there. Buy a plant package from the forums. You get the most of your money.

And I personally dont like Marimo balls. They are just big algae balls IMO


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

sweet aquatic has some for 3 dollars. ( not sure how big they are)
I almost order a bunch of them, but the shipping was 9 dollars, so I changed my mind. 
http://sweetaquatics.com/


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I got a 5 pack of Marimos on Ebay for $9.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes the Marimo balls are algae but they are really nice looking in the tank and they don't cause any extra labor or effort in my tank. I have them in two of my tanks.. one each a little larger than a golf ball with three or four mini Marimo balls to complement them. The ghost shrimp regularly sit on them and feed and all they require is the occasional removal where I squeeze out some excess water and roll them in my hand to get them round if they are out of shape as they grow. There is no extra heebie jeebies growing on them and they are not clouding my tank or hurting the water quality at all. I test my tanks twice weekly and perform a 50% water change on my 3G and 30% on my 5G. I do not know what would happen in an environment when you simply throw them in the tank and do not take care of them or the tank at all.


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

My local Walmart has them for $4.65 each. They are pretty big too. Best deal I have found.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

rogue619 said:


> My local Walmart has them for $4.65 each. They are pretty big too. Best deal I have found.


Luckyyou!
:lol:


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Lol, I know. I have 7 now between my 5 tanks.


----------

